# Great British Scapers!



## Courtneybst (12 May 2021)

Hey everyone!

After a very inspired chat with a fellow US-based aquascaper, I've decided to organise a competitive scape group for UK enthusiasts. The USA have 'The Aquascapers Collective' and I thought, I don't think we have anything similar? (Correct me if I'm wrong).

The premise of the group would be;

A group of varied skill level aquascapers who want to get involved with competitive scaping. There's no criteria or elite mentality but rather 'steel sharpening steel', helping each other improve our skills by inspiring each other, constructive criticism and sharing tips. You might be adept at growing plants but not so good at hardscaping and vice versa!
Check ins to see how the group members are progressing and help each other if needed around competition time.
Encourage more people to get involved with competitive scaping and increase British representation at these events.
Bring awareness to the lesser known competitions.
Possibly start a dedicated section on the UKAPS forum (if we're allowed )
I appreciate that aquascaping isn't the cheapest thing to get into, much less competitively. However, there are *so many* talented people around the country and on this forum and I'd like to facilitate in forming this group. The group name is still being worked on but if you're interested please reach out below or in messages and let's get scaping together!

Courtney


----------



## ScaperJoe (12 May 2021)

The Great British Scape Off 

Edit: to say I'm interested and will have a think (for something more helpful to say)


----------



## Courtneybst (12 May 2021)

ScaperJoe said:


> The Great British Scape Off
> 
> Edit: to say I'm interested and will have a think (for something more helpful to say)


This was very nearly the name haha, but want to avoid legal action


----------



## ScaperJoe (12 May 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> This was very nearly the name haha, but want to avoid legal action


Haha, very wise - but you can definitely see this working well under the same format - televised from a giant tent in the rain... I'd watch


----------



## shangman (12 May 2021)

ScaperJoe said:


> The Great British Scape Off


Given the rate of knockoff bake-off shows on the TV now, this is bound to happen sooner or later 😂



Courtneybst said:


> You might be adept at growing plants but not so good at hardscaping


_I feel seen_

Would def be interested, I'm not super into the competition hyper aesthetic, but I'd love to get better at all the skills involved and make more lovely fishy friends. I'm sure we've got our own British aesthetic we can develop! Also, would love to be able to source some more lovely bits of hardscape that they seem to have elsewhere in the world like sennagi roots and posh things like that which are used in the competition scapes.


----------



## Kevin Eades (12 May 2021)

Seems like a great idea. Think it should definitley be based around UKAPs if the admin team agrees. Is there any aquascaping uk only competitions going on? Ive not seen any UK only. Maybe if not some of the sponsors  of the forum would be interested in hosting regional compitions to move to a UK final. 
Maybe scaping competitions with time limits and restricted materials to chose from. See what people can create from the same items. 
Maybe some of the plant producers could sponsor etc. Reduce the cost and bring some new blood to the hobby. 

Who is going to email the TV companies asking for a scape off 🤔🤣


----------



## noodlesuk (12 May 2021)

Kevin Eades said:


> Who is going to email the TV companies asking for a scape off 🤔🤣


@George Farmer @Geordie Scaper to be the judges?

Previous TV work on his CV too  Aquascaping on TV


----------



## Courtneybst (12 May 2021)

Kevin Eades said:


> Seems like a great idea. Think it should definitley be based around UKAPs if the admin team agrees. Is there any aquascaping uk only competitions going on? Ive not seen any UK only. Maybe if not some of the sponsors  of the forum would be interested in hosting regional compitions to move to a UK final.
> Maybe scaping competitions with time limits and restricted materials to chose from. See what people can create from the same items.
> Maybe some of the plant producers could sponsor etc. Reduce the cost and bring some new blood to the hobby.
> 
> Who is going to email the TV companies asking for a scape off 🤔🤣


There was one back in 2016








						Enter the UK Aquascaping Championship!
					






					www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk


----------



## Kevin Eades (12 May 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> There was one back in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found that one as well. i was thinking if the right people get involved you could do scape off in shops around the uk. Everyone gets the same time etc. Can have an audience. Entry and audience fees can go to the store to make it worth while. Hopefully sponsers could provide plants etc for exposure. Try to reduce the cost to a minimum to get a wider applicant pool. Not everyone can afford the kit to compete. Myself being one of them. But i still need practise anyway 🤣


----------



## Earlscapes (16 May 2021)

Great idea, co.pitition always increases awareness and good fun for those who take part. And a way to improve with the best around you ( the people who are doing it for themselves and the enjoyment)  keep us posted I'd be interested.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2021)

We have discussed something like this a few times, due to sponsorships people get etc... this usually opens up a can of worms!!


----------



## ScaperJoe (22 May 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> We have discussed something like this a few times, due to sponsorships people get etc... this usually opens up a can of worms!!



Has UKAPS/anyone ever approached one of the manufacturers (Eheim/Fluval/Dennerle etc.)  to see if they would be willing to put together a bundle nano aquascape kit for a small competition. Willing participants could then sign up and buy this kit (hopefully at a decent discount) and competitors would see what they could do using the same equipment over a set time period? It could be good advertising for the manufacturer and good fun for everyone involved


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2021)

ScaperJoe said:


> Has UKAPS/anyone ever approached one of the manufacturers (Eheim/Fluval/Dennerle etc.) to see if they would be willing to put together a bundle nano aquascape kit for a small competition.


Think you missed @Courtneybst point, this is not about creating a competition (there are plenty out there and UKAPS had one last year too and thinking about something for this year), this is about creating a group of UK Aquascapers under a brand with the aim to enter their tanks into competitions! The collaboration is to improve themselves, but this is something that then goes offnet and a lot of those aquascapers then only publish stuff after competitions.


----------



## ScaperJoe (22 May 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> Think you missed @Courtneybst point


Think I did too. I went off on a tangent as I do  - The collaboration sounds very wholesome, but that's how I see UKAPS which is basically a brand in itself. But I get that the UK is completely under represented on the big stuff, like the IAPLC - so its a good idea for a more 'professional' body to form for this sort of purpose


----------



## Courtneybst (22 May 2021)

Thanks Paulo for the clarification, I haven't forgotten about this by the way folks! I'm working out the logistics so it's a worthwhile thing to be part of. If anyone wants to give suggestions I'm open to ideas!

Some of the things I'm working on include creating a digital meeting space, so possibly a group chat on a social media platform or even a dedicated channel on UKAPS potentiality for people that don't want to sell their souls to Facebook Inc. 😂

I'm also collating all of the known competitions into one easy to read and easy to distribute calendar. Again, let me know if this exists already but I've not found one.

Anyone that's interested let me know!

Cheers
Courtney


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2021)

Most of these groups when started already had some top experienced scapers that already ranked high in competitions. It's not for your average planted tank enthusiast like myself for example haha 
Why not create a section on UKAPS dedicated to the phylosophy of aquascaping and competetions aquascapes, and try and get as many of the UKAPS member to enter competetitions with some level of guidance and bolster the UK numbers, to be honest the UK Aquascaping scene is not big, we have a few dedicated stores now which is good, now we need to start scaping  
Most of us in the UK are just planted tank enthusiasts like me and don't create tanks for competitions or have the resources to do so. But as a group there is always the oportunitity to share hardscapes etc...


----------



## Courtneybst (22 May 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> Most of these groups when started already had some top experienced scapers that already ranked high in competitions. It's not for your average planted tank enthusiast like myself for example haha
> Why not create a section on UKAPS dedicated to the phylosophy of aquascaping and competetions aquascapes, and try and get as many of the UKAPS member to enter competetitions with some level of guidance and bolster the UK numbers, to be honest the UK Aquascaping scene is not big, we have a few dedicated stores now which is good, now we need to start scaping
> Most of us in the UK are just planted tank enthusiasts like me and don't create tanks for competitions or have the resources to do so. But as a group there is always the oportunitity to share hardscapes etc...


Am I able to create a section myself? Or is this something I need to get from the admin team?

Cheers


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (22 May 2021)

Reading through @Courtneybst and the one thing I would add is that face to face is extremely valuable. Ironic in a lockdown I know, but fleshing out ideas in an organic fashion really loses something somehow if it were to only be online. Not an either or, but both.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 May 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> Am I able to create a section myself?


There is already a forum called Aquascaping  what else you got in mind?


----------



## Courtneybst (23 May 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> There is already a forum called Aquascaping  what else you got in mind?


My bad, I thought you meant a forum for competitive scaping 😅


----------



## LondonDragon (23 May 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> My bad, I thought you meant a forum for competitive scaping 😅


What is the need for one specifically? Just needs a few nice topics in there, and since there are tags for critiques on aquascapes and hardscapes, just needs expert constructive feedback 😉 open to any ideas


----------

